# Brush Creek wildlife area???



## jiggin'fool

Never been there and wondered what the turkey population was like?? Anyone do any good turkey hunting there?


----------



## alpine5575

Have not hunted there myself, but have had people tell me there are quite a few birds down there. It does get pretty crowded too. You might want to hit it on a week day, probably hit hard on weekends. It is some pretty steep terrain, so come prepared for some tough walks. A buddy of mine used to hunt down there years ago, and said he would hear them on the roost, but would go quiet when they hit the ground. Good Luck !!


----------

